# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم DC Unlocker تحديثات :  DC-Unlocker ...0975 Huawei Y series, B660, B683, mifi 4620L + more models inside

## mohamed73

Added unlock support : 
Routers:
Huawei *E5332*
Huawei *E560*
Huawei *B683* (by network cable)
Huawei *B660* (by network cable)
Huawei HW-01C 
Novatell *MiFi 4620L* 
Customized modems: 
ZTE MF190 BD_TELMGMF190V1.0.0B01 Mar 23 2012 14:59:46 (Telma Madagascar)
Huawei E177 11.126.25.00.221 May 23 2012 14:59:08 (Zain Sudan)
Huawei E153 11.609.21.01.207 Mar 12 2012 14:33:05 (MTN Sudan)
Huawei E173 11.126.85.00.114 Nov 26 2010 13:25:13 (Safaricom Kenya)
Huawei E303 11.126.16.16.491 Jan 04 2012 15:08:51 (Sudani Sudan)
Huawei E173 11.126.29.00.408 Jul 20 2012 16:16:33 (Airtel Nigeria) 
Phones: 
Huawei *Ascend G301* 
Huawei *Ascend G312*  
Huawei *Ascend Y100*  
Huawei *Ascend Y101* 
Huawei *Ascend Y200* 
Huawei *Ascend Y201* 
Huawei Buddy   
Huawei Fusion 2
Huawei* T-Mobile myTouch*
Huawei MTS VIVA 
Huawei Phoenix
Huawei *U8185*
Huawei *U8186* 
Huawei *U8655*
Huawei *U8666*
Huawei *U8730* 
Huawei *U8816*
Huawei Unite 
Added unlock guides for : *
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

